# My New Meeces



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Got these beautiful babies just after xmas but haven't quite got around to sharing the pictures of them just yet. They are all Cuilin mice from Kallan and are settling in really well.

First is Dakota the pink-eyed white:

















however on this occasion she was completely denying me a head shot 

Next up is the Burmese, Meesa:



























and last up is Ivy the Ivory satin 








as you can see the light just bounces off her lol


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they're lovely! I especially like Meesa


----------

